# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Dream Become Real ? Or A New Step In Ld ?

## Namcosis

Yo new poster to the forum here.

I&#39;m a pretty old lucid dreamer however .

Well not to long ago i had experienced something completely new it was very fascinating but scary at the same time.
I was lucid yet again in a dream of mine .
Having fun Exploring the female sex : P.(I usually do this every now and then)

Anyway i find this odd sort of distortion somewhere along my dream now i was still in perfect control yet i couldn&#39;t do anything to this distortion at all .

I went closer to it to check it out and all and things got apparently very weird.
ever had that feeling that you&#39;re in a dream but when you wake up you can determine what is apparently real or not
(Since reality has its own feel to it )

Anyway i was transported into this all new world apparently right in the middle of a street i began walking around wondering why the dream felt so real it didn&#39;t seem to have the feeling of a dream anymore.

i could feel the wall the cold the heat the wind and everything around me.

Thirst began to show itself and various other needs i normally had only in reality.

Try as i could i had absolutely no control whatsoever so i decided i may as well get into the spirit of things and follow along with my dream still stuck as a female as well lol.

also apparently i was getting tired as well .

Anyway in this place i could oddly enough fall asleep dream and etc everything i could consider doing in regular life i even stayed vigilant for any odd signs of this actually being a dream.. i never really found anything of the sort.

I even tried waking myself up that didn&#39;t even work i even tried hitting my head on the wall cuzz i was panicking it hurt as well.

Anyway making the story short i made my way through life in that dream for en entire months time normally i hear a lot of people saying that time can usually feel compressed or etc but to me it felt like a month day in and day out.

Until i found that distortion in the apartment i had rented .

I had gone to check it out and i reached the original point i was when i first saw the distortion and my dream felt like a dream again.

Then i was finally able to wake myself up.

After fooling around some more of course XD.

And i checked my clock to see i had only been sleeping for 8 hours or so.

Anyone ever had this experience ?

Or can anyone explain this strange new experience to me ?

----------


## Namcosis

I guess this hasn&#39;t hapenned to many people then 0_o.

----------


## shadowcx

maybe you just had a really vivid dream have you taken any drugs

----------


## ultrasonicsite

Whoa&#33; That sounds very interesting&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Namcosis

> maybe you just had a really vivid dream have you taken any drugs[/b]



Nope i dont take drugs.

It could be a very vivid dream but then again that was way to real to me . i had checked various things like clocks and random machinery nothing it all worked normaly.

And normaly i could wake up from a dream easily 0_0.

But in this Dream or whatever it was i could not wake up until i had found that distortion and went back to point zero in my own dream world where i originaly was before i had found the distortion at all.

Well i didnt find the distortion that brought me back more like it poped up somewhere in the appartment i was in and i had just found it while going around my daily life there.

Well anyway i look forward to more replies .

----------


## dodobird

That one hell of an exceptional experience. 
You mentioned you rented an appartment. 
What else did you do when you was there? 
How did you pay rent? Did you work? did you eat? Did you buy food? Did you changed closes? Did you go to the bathroom?
Did you talk with people? How did you spend your time?
Did you try to check where you are? ( city, country )

----------


## Namcosis

> That one hell of an exceptional experience. 
> You mentioned you rented an apartment. 
> What else did you do when you was there? 
> How did you pay rent? Did you work? did you eat? Did you buy food? Did you changed closes? Did you go to the bathroom?
> Did you talk with people? How did you spend your time?
> Did you try to check where you are? ( city, country )[/b]




Well i can describe it if you want well at first i needed a place to live badly so i went looking for en apartment it was a serious pain in the ass cuzz i didn&#39;t know anyone or even the language i am very sure it was in jap somewhere .

So i went looking for en apartment i asked a few people some didn&#39;t understand a word i was saying but i eventually found a small market the guy at the cash register seemed to know a little English. He described me a few places and he recommended me one . He said the man who owned the establishment was en honorable and respected man and generous.

So i went there and as for my location i think i was near the outskirts of Tokyo.

Anyway once there i talked to the owner of the establishment i was glad to see he could speak English.
He offered me the chance to rent my own apartment and that i could pay him at the end of the month.

I was recommended to a few jobs like waitress or working at a gas station  .

i ended up working for a store named uniqlo or something like that it was a clothes store and the prices where pretty cheap to. I had to get used to the job since i spoke English . i knew a little bit of Japanese but that didn&#39;t do me much good . I also only got the job because the owner of the appartment recomended me to them.

So the sales clerk helped me out a bit out of hard and confusing spots.

I was surprised at how many people did actually speak English which was a relief.

Also as for eating yea i did . The owner of the apartment also recommended a place called Yoshinoya things there were pretty cheap usually 300 yen or so .

And changing clothes yea i did i had to get some i got them for free from the sales clerk at the uniqlo clothes store i worked at . 

It was pretty nice of her.

Yes i also went to the bathroom but i don&#39;t think i need to explain that XD.

as for what i did in my spare time well i visited a few place so i could see the sights.
Or i stayed at my apartment and drew on paper .
I always did like drawing anime characters.
And when i think about it i always did want to go to japan.
it was big but there was so many people trains were cramped to at some times .

Anyway i got back and i loved my experience well most of them but however the sad thing was i left before paying the owner of the apartment he was so kind to.

So i felt bad about that.

Honestly didn&#39;t think the distortion would send me back.

----------


## Nightmare

Crazy Sh*t man&#33;  Did you do any other reality checks, aside from double checking text and seeing if things worked properly?  The nose plug/inhale test or anything?  You had been asleep for eight hours?  This is just so intense&#33;

----------


## shadowcx

wow that like a super lucid dream  ::banana::   ::shock::   like other reality

----------


## Namcosis

> Crazy Sh*t man&#33;  Did you do any other reality checks, aside from double checking text and seeing if things worked properly?  The nose plug/inhale test or anything?  You had been asleep for eight hours?  This is just so intense&#33;[/b]



yes i did .

But after i i fell asleep there and was able to dream also and i awoke to that reality i sorta gave up thinking it was a dream.

I had every need i would normaly have in reality.

Fatigue hunger and etc.

Well i&#39;ll be back tomorow see you all later : P.

I look forward to more replies maybe someone will have had the same experience.

And help explain what that was.

----------


## BillyBob

Having been a lucid dreamer for a couple years I feel its necessary to 
look at this topic from another viewpoint:

seeing it as total BS


If theres one thing I can&#39;t stand its when trolls come along into the forum and try to make up tall tales in order to make everyone think they&#39;re superhuman or something.
Though this guy was pretty good at keeping his facts straight, I think I&#39;ve found a few mistakes that may point to him being an ignorant noob thats never even had a lucid dream:



First theres this:





> I&#39;m a pretty old lucid dreamer[/b]



Thats innocent enough eh?
Well note what he says later:





> i began walking around wondering why the dream felt so real it didn&#39;t seem to have the feeling of a dream anymore.
> 
> i could feel the wall the cold the heat the wind and everything around me.[/b]



wow, you&#39;d think that someone thats been LDing for "10+ years" would have learned to feel the wind/heat/cold all the time in his dreams... this guy acts like feeling those things was miraculous or something
Personally, I felt every one of those tactile sensations in my very first LD  ::roll::  


Then this:




> Anyway making the story short i made my way through life in that dream  for en entire months time normaly i hear alot of people saying that  time can usualy feel compressed or etc but to me it felt like a month  day in and day out.[/b]



"it *felt* like a month day in and day out"

Hmm... notice how here all he does is say: "felt like a month" You&#39;d think that if he had actually lived out a month (real world time), living in a real world with buses, cars, TVs, and stores, that he may have elaborated on the details a bit more (maybe by telling us that he had a watch or often sat staring at clocks or something like that {which is what any normal person thats been LDing for so long would do})
(yes I realize this point isn&#39;t very well based {not knowing the inner workings of his mind and all}, but its just common sense to have done that)






> I had gone to check it out and i reached the original point i was when  i first saw the distortion and my dream felt like a dream again.
> 
> Then i was finaly able to wake myself up.
> *
> After fooling around some more of course XD.*[/b]



What the heck?
You&#39;ve been in an alternate dimension for 30 days... Whats the first thing you do when you finally escape back into your reality and gain the ability to wake your dreaming self up?

I&#39;ll leave that for you to decide






> Anyone ever had this experience ?[/b]



When lying its very common to ask questions that are made to be extremely ignorant sounding in order to make people view you as an equal.

Thats just how I personally see this statement
Who knows though, maybe he really is that "  :Eek:  "


These two statements (placed two "paragraphs" apart), send me the message that he was making this up as he went along.
First he says:




> i am very sure it was in jap somewhere .[/b]



Then he suddenly remembered a little later exactly where he was at in "jap" (he would have put this with his last sentence if he wasn&#39;t just making it up as he went along):





> as for my location i think i was near the outscirts of tokyo.[/b]



Hmm...






> i ended up working for a store named uniqlo or something like that[/b]



Wow, worked there a month and can&#39;t even remember the name...
nice






> i ended up working for a store named uniqlo or something like that it was a clothes store and the prices where pretty cheap to. I had to get used to the job since i spoke english . i knew a little bit of japanese but that didn&#39;t do me much good.[/b]



Personally, if I owned a store here in America and some guy that couldn&#39;t speak English wanted to work for me (this is a customer service job) I would say no, no matter who recommended them to me.






> So the sales clerk helped me out a bit out of hard and confusing spots.[/b]



Wow, you were opening boxes of clothes and putting them on clothes hangers... I sure am glad you had that lady to help you out with the "hard and confusing spots"--
What the hell?






> as for what i did in my spair time well i visited a few place so i could see the sights.[/b]



So you had enough knowledge of where you were at to "see the sites" but yet you can&#39;t even give us a definitive name of the city (that you lived in for *30 days*)?
that the biggest flaw I&#39;ve seen yet (other than his intensely bad grammar skills)

In fact, I think I&#39;ll close on that
_____________________________________________


*The Reason I Just Tried to Tear Apart This Topic:*

I love lucid dreaming almost as much as life itself, When people try to make it seem "mystical" or "supernatural" I take heavy offense.

Why?
because I myself have never seen anything that leads me to believe that lucid dreaming is magical. Every scrap of evidence that I&#39;ve seen says it can all be explained in a couple sentences (the "magical" things that happen to some people)

Also, who knows how many logical, intelligent, people may read this post and say: "oh, lucid dreaming is just a bunch of bullshit new-age madness" and never even consider coming back to it again.
Lucid dreaming is a gift, it should never be misconceived as being something more than it is (that only leads to disappointment in the end)


Note: I can&#39;t prove or disprove my suspicions, I can only tell you what causes them and let you make a logical decision for yourself.
Please don&#39;t flame if you disagree, I won&#39;t be posting in this topic again.

----------


## Namcosis

> _____________________________________________
> *The Reason I Just Tried to Tear Apart This Topic:*
> 
> I love lucid dreaming almost as much as life itself, When people try to make it seem "mystical" or "supernatural" I take heavy offense.
> 
> Why?
> because I myself have never seen anything that leads me to believe that lucid dreaming is magical. Every scrap of evidence that I&#39;ve seen says it can all be explained in a couple sentences (the "magical" things that happen to some people)
> 
> Also, who knows how many logical, intelligent, people may read this post and say: "oh, lucid dreaming is just a bunch of bullshit new-age madness" and never even consider coming back to it again.
> ...




I&#39;m sorry if you feel that way but i am telling the truth if you dont believe me that is you&#39;re choice it took me quite a little while to even grab the courage to post this because i was afraid this would happen .

But there are many users here and i will not give up on this Topic just yet there must be someone in this Forum who had the same experience.

I am sorry if i caused you offence and i believe i should apologize because you hold lucid dreaming as a gift you may doupt even if i never had a lucid dream that is alright .

I wont flame you nor will i hate you i was prepared for that from the moment i first posted laugh , hate or flame me , or redicule me if you want but i just want answers. 

Again i am sorry if i caused you offence .

----------


## Nutzilla

> Again i am sorry if i caused you offence .[/b]



It would probably be more helpful to reply to his comments. Even though he isn&#39;t here anymore, the rest of us would like to know the answers. :)

----------


## Namcosis

> It would probably be more helpful to reply to his comments. Even though he isn&#39;t here anymore, the rest of us would like to know the answers. [/b]



I had gotten into many arguements in forums before for other things so i prefer just apologizing i dont see the need to get myself into en arguement with someone.

If he wants to ask me questions he can ask them i will do my best in answering .

----------


## Felidire

> Dream Become Real ? Or A New Step In Ld ?[/b]



Neither. It&#39;s an Etheric/Astral projection.
You&#39;ve never experienced one in over 10 years?

The distortion is called &#39;cencored.&#39;
It means you have a conscience.




> Wow, you were opening boxes of clothes and putting them on clothes hangers... I sure am glad you had that lady to help you out with the "hard and confusing spots"--
> What the hell?[/b]



I almost p*ssed myself laughing.(literally)</span>-


<span style="color:#003040">I agree with bil, but if it actually happened and you want to talk about it.
pm me anyway.

----------


## Namcosis

> Neither. It&#39;s an Etheric/Astral projection.
> You&#39;ve never experienced one in over 10 years?
> 
> The distortion is called &#39;cencored.&#39;
> It means you have a conscience.
> 
> I almost p*ssed myself laughing.(literally)</span>-
> <span style="color:#003040">I agree with bil, but if it actually happened and you want to talk about it.
> pm me anyway.[/b]



Alright thanks for the info. I&#39;ll have you added to my messenger, conversation will go better that way.

----------


## Marvo

About 3 months ago or so, we had a person in here, posting something similare to this.
He said, that he was cought inside this big white void, where he couldn&#39;t do anything at all. For 10 days. For 10 goddamned days.

Quite similare to your experience, because of one simple fact: You&#39;re both lying. He broke after a few days, and told us, that he was caught in that void for about 5 or 10 minutes, but he said 10 days, just to get some attention I suppose.

Anyways, my point is, I completely agree with Billy Bob. Eventually, this thread will become a myth, and in 2 years, people will be talking about how a person spend a whole month inside a bread-box.

Stop screwing up the community, okay?

----------


## Namcosis

> About 3 months ago or so, we had a person in here, posting something similare to this.
> He said, that he was cought inside this big white void, where he couldn&#39;t do anything at all. For 10 days. For 10 goddamned days.
> 
> Quite similare to your experience, because of one simple fact: You&#39;re both lying. He broke after a few days, and told us, that he was caught in that void for about 5 or 10 minutes, but he said 10 days, just to get some attention I suppose.
> 
> Anyways, my point is, I completely agree with Billy Bob. Eventually, this thread will become a myth, and in 2 years, people will be talking about how a person spend a whole month inside a bread-box.
> 
> Stop screwing up the community, okay?[/b]



Believe what you want i just came on the community to get some answers it doesn&#39;t matter how many people end up posting and flamming as long as i eventualy get some answers.

Sorry if this topic offended you but if that is the case then just dont come on this topic.

Thank you and sorry for the trouble.

----------


## Fale55

Thanks guys for pointing this guys made up story i dont want myself more confused about LD&#96;s then i already am since i&#96;m new
and if your so convinced this happened and you&#96;ve been doing LDs for so long go to a specialist in this area becuz no one belives you here

----------


## Namcosis

> Thanks guys for pointing this guys made up story i dont want myself more confused about LD&#96;s then i already am since i&#96;m new
> and if your so convinced this happened and you&#96;ve been doing LDs for so long go to a specialist in this area becuz no one belives you here[/b]



As i have said before it is you&#39;re choice to believe or not to believe .

Sorry if this topic has caused you any offence but as i said before if this is the case then just dont bother comming in the topic.

I came here to get answers so until then endure.

And there does seem to be quite alot of old lucid dreamers here wich is why frankly i came to ask here.

Thank you and sorry for the trouble.

----------


## Klace

If you want my opinion, this story is fake. 
But if it&#39;s real, I&#39;d just have to say your level of lucidity and control skyrocketed when you entered this portal.
Enough to make things seem a lot longer than they are, and enough to not lose the dream and convince you of it&#39;s reality.

----------


## Namcosis

> If you want my opinion, this story is fake. 
> But if it&#39;s real, I&#39;d just have to say your level of lucidity and control skyrocketed when you entered this portal.
> Enough to make things seem a lot longer than they are, and enough to not lose the dream and convince you of it&#39;s reality.[/b]



Thanks that&#39;s actualy a pretty good guess on the matter .

This is basicly all i realy need unless this happend to someone else and he happens to know what it is exactly then alright but for now the best thing i can do is gather up opinions and form a hypothesis.

That is all i can do.

thanks for you&#39;re take on all this .

----------


## Adam

> i ended up working for a store named uniqlo or something like that it was a clothes store and the prices where pretty cheap to. 
> 
> Also as for eating yea i did . The owner of the apartment also recommended a place called Yoshinoya things there were pretty cheap usually 300 yen or so .[/b]



http://www.uniqlo.com/uk/

http://www.yoshinoyausa.com/

Pretty damn accurate for a &#39;dream&#39;...

----------


## l3xicon

Yeah

----------


## Namcosis

> http://www.uniqlo.com/uk/
> 
> http://www.yoshinoyausa.com/
> 
> Pretty damn accurate for a &#39;dream&#39;...[/b]




A friend of mine playing the Ragnarok server that i am admin in told me about that already .

However i had never actually seen the sites for it .

I thank you Greatly for the info.

Also i am still gathering theories and actual info about what it could be if you have anything else to contribute don&#39;t be shy.

Thank you very much for the help so far.

----------


## Lunalight

You say it _seemed_ like 30 days.  Again, I think that this is one of those things like in the movies where the person switches off the light to go to bed, it&#39;s dark for a second, then they yawn and get up.  Really you were only sleeping for eight hours, and that&#39;s how long the dream lasted.  Sometimes our _perception_ of time in dreams can be screwy, but it doesn&#39;t change real time.

----------


## Namcosis

> You say it _seemed_ like 30 days.  Again, I think that this is one of those things like in the movies where the person switches off the light to go to bed, it&#39;s dark for a second, then they yawn and get up.  Really you were only sleeping for eight hours, and that&#39;s how long the dream lasted.  Sometimes our _perception_ of time in dreams can be screwy, but it doesn&#39;t change real time.[/b]



Somehow i don&#39;t believe that&#39;s exactly it. Well the example anyway . I do agree on time not changing however.

Thanks for you&#39;re time and help .

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

Not sure what to think of this, but unlike some people here, I&#39;ve already had experiences that showed me that reallity is not as linear as we think. So... If it really happened to you, my best guess is that you&#39;ve been in some alternate reality. Lucid dreaming for so long probably opens doors in your mind for different realities, but that&#39;s a matter of belief. 

If you&#39;re making the whole story up, worse for yourself, although I don&#39;t see the point. I do understand confusion about facts if it really happened to you. If I spent about a month in an alternate reality I&#39;d probably not be sure where I&#39;d been... Or what I did there... Or whatever it was that happened. Also, your mind could have blocked details of the experience, do you remember the details, conversations, getting boring at work every day?

----------


## Namcosis

> Not sure what to think of this, but unlike some people here, I&#39;ve already had experiences that showed me that reallity is not as linear as we think. So... If it really happened to you, my best guess is that you&#39;ve been in some alternate reality. Lucid dreaming for so long probably opens doors in your mind for different realities, but that&#39;s a matter of belief. 
> 
> If you&#39;re making the whole story up, worse for yourself, although I don&#39;t see the point. I do understand confusion about facts if it really happened to you. If I spent about a month in an alternate reality I&#39;d probably not be sure where I&#39;d been... Or what I did there... Or whatever it was that happened. Also, your mind could have blocked details of the experience, do you remember the details, conversations, getting boring at work every day?[/b]



Well about 2 friends of mine in my ro server had already mentioned the possibilities of en alternate reality so far its one of the few theories on my list.

And as for the experience to me anyway it is something i would never forget i do remember quite a few conversations as much as anybody else would lol .

As for work and all well have you ever had the experience that you where completely full of energy .
Say like en unknown surge of energy and happiness invading you body and the feeling that you just wana run like crazy(Well that is how i see that feeling as. ). Anyway after a few days i had lightened up and i was tremendously happy that i could get a new world experience out of this you know like a new shot at independence.

And i pretty much loved my job but i guess that&#39;s just me XD.

And as for details well sure i would not remember all the details .

But then again i guess that would apply to everyone irl .

I remember my apartment completely that&#39;s for sure i have been living in it for 30 days after all XD.


Well i don&#39;t know if i answered what you wanted to know basically but thanks for posting and applying you&#39;re theory on this , helps a lot.

Also if i didn&#39;t answer you&#39;re questions how ya wanted them please feel free to reply again and tell me or if you want to ask more questions.

Thank you for you&#39;re time and patience.

----------


## Bad Wolf

If it wasn't for the fact that you would have had to do a bit of research for some of that sutff, I'd consider that it could be a fake. One thing you never specified, though, is whether or not you at least tried to learn some Japanese while you were there. I can't understand why you wouldn't even try learning some Japanese if you could possibly have been stuck in Japan forever. 

Now about that "distortion" you saw. Going by the alternate reality idea, the distortion must have been a sort of gateway, meaning it's safe to assume your mind accidentally collided with some sort of dimensional anomally or something. You could probably think of it as a sphere; you collided with one side (the distortion you saw), consciously passed through it and entered it, then (assuming it was moving through space or something) by the time it had moved far enough for your dream body to reach the other side of the sphere (which could have taken anywhere from an instant to a little less than the time in which you were asleep in our reality) 30 days had already passed in that reality, at which point all you had to do was consciously pass through the other side in order to leave. If this idea is true, which I highly doubt, then I only have one question about it: how can I find that thing? Because I wouldn't mind being able to live in another country for a month or so while having next to no time actually passing irl. And as a bonus, I could freak people out when I finally left by speaking the parts of the language I had learned over there. :Cool:

----------


## Namcosis

> If it wasn't for the fact that you would have had to do a bit of research for some of that sutff, I'd consider that it could be a fake. One thing you never specified, though, is whether or not you at least tried to learn some Japanese while you were there. I can't understand why you wouldn't even try learning some Japanese if you could possibly have been stuck in Japan forever. 
> 
> Now about that "distortion" you saw. Going by the alternate reality idea, the distortion must have been a sort of gateway, meaning it's safe to assume your mind accidentally collided with some sort of dimensional anomally or something. You could probably think of it as a sphere; you collided with one side (the distortion you saw), consciously passed through it and entered it, then (assuming it was moving through space or something) by the time it had moved far enough for your dream body to reach the other side of the sphere (which could have taken anywhere from an instant to a little less than the time in which you were asleep in our reality) 30 days had already passed in that reality, at which point all you had to do was consciously pass through the other side in order to leave. If this idea is true, which I highly doubt, then I only have one question about it: how can I find that thing? Because I wouldn't mind being able to live in another country for a month or so while having next to no time actually passing irl. And as a bonus, I could freak people out when I finally left by speaking the parts of the language I had learned over there.



That's a pretty good theory thanks XD.

Oh yes sorry if i didn't specify about trying to learn the language this is my first time actually posting dream experiences on the forum i can tend to leave out some details.

Well i did try to learn a bit i didn't get much knowledge out of it but it did leave me motivated to learn the language even more.

Thanks a lot for you're idea on this i appreciate it greatly .

If you have any more theories don't hesitate .

As i have once told marvo about a day or so ago.

If i ever do learn how it works i will be sure to post all the details on the forum .

I know a few may be skeptical about this but oh well it's up to them to try or not at that time.

Anyway thanks again .

----------


## l3xicon

I really don't know if your telling the truth

But i am sure that Lucid dreaming can sometimes be connected to astral travel
Ther is more between heaven and earth,and the human mind and spirit is powerful.

One time i fell aslleep in the bus to school...then  i suddenly saw myself sleeping in the bus,i was hovering above my body..when i realised it i got sucked back into my body with force..

Well im sure there was no reason for me to die ther or sumtin lol so somehow i think the sleeping process that time provoked an astral travel thingy.

I'm not sure ofcourse..but it did seem damn real

Usually in LD i am never fully 100 &#37; aware.

----------


## Namcosis

> I really don't know if your telling the truth
> 
> But i am sure that Lucid dreaming can sometimes be connected to astral travel
> Ther is more between heaven and earth,and the human mind and spirit is powerful.
> 
> One time i fell aslleep in the bus to school...then i suddenly saw myself sleeping in the bus,i was hovering above my body..when i realised it i got sucked back into my body with force..
> 
> Well im sure there was no reason for me to die ther or sumtin lol so somehow i think the sleeping process that time provoked an astral travel thingy.
> 
> ...



 
Well as for me telling the truth or not it's pretty much you're choice after all this is the inner workings of my mind it's a private place i can't prove it essentially all i can do it post what happened to me and that is it.

Anyway yea it is you're choice .

However that does sound like a cool experience man pretty awesome indeed.

Thanks for you're take on this all i appreciate it.

Don't be shy feel free to reply again .

----------


## Nazzul

That is a very fascinating story..though I am still very skeptical whenever it is true or not. The problem is how could you possibly prove this to anybody but yourself. Perhaps you could write sort of a diary of each day. Even with this would it be possible to recreate the experince?

----------


## Namcosis

> That is a very fascinating story..though I am still very skeptical whenever it is true or not. The problem is how could you possibly prove this to anybody but yourself. Perhaps you could write sort of a diary of each day. Even with this would it be possible to recreate the experince?



You speak the truth in many ways nazzul this is my mind there is no proof to be given but my words.

It all depends on you in the end if you wish to believe or not there is nothing i can do to change that.

but here let me give a small example this site has been here for quite a while but think of this .

A lot of people do lucid dream from a young age but don't know what it is called nor the full possibilities of this either .

Now say for example when this site goes up, Others will see this and will begin thinking of the possibilities they will read the site in search of knowledge and experience of others and then desire themselves to try it.
What i am saying is , in my opinion lucid dreaming still has potential possibilities that are not even unlocked yet with even more time who knows what could happen but also , It does have something to do with people trusting other peoples words on this , it ain't something ya can show off on television after all.

Well anyway that about does it for my explanation .
Thanks for posting by the way appreciate it.
If you have any theories don't be shy post away i look forward to you're next reply . : P

----------


## l3xicon

I hope it was real..sounds really cool

u say u were in a female body...i bet u humped the japanese guy to pay the rent haha  :tongue2:  lol

come on be honest..u got some good pounding there as a woman,didnt you Lmao

----------


## Namcosis

> I hope it was real..sounds really cool
> 
> u say u were in a female body...i bet u humped the japanese guy to pay the rent haha  lol
> 
> come on be honest..u got some good pounding there as a woman,didnt you Lmao



LMAO ... oh man that's a good one XD.

But no i didn't i did however masturbate every now and then .

But seriously that was a good one XD .

Not that i have a problem with people being a women and having men screw them in there lucid's either i would probably try if i got perverted enough . XD

----------


## Namcosis

Theories so far Along with the number of people who suggested it to me pm wise or on the topic itself, on my msn or on my ro server : P.

Other dimension theory ( 34 people )
Possession of someone else's body ( 1 person) (also proven to be very unlikely )
Astral projection theory (17 people)
Dream self manifesting into existence elsewhere theory (3 people)
Whole new level of dreaming and could have been trapped in that dream theory ( 6 people )
Dream causing false memories to be implanted theory ( 4 people )

That's about it for now unless i forgot a theory then i apologise .

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

Have you had any LDs lately? If so, you could try to find the portal again. I don't mean for you to enter it, just try to find it cause if it gets you to another dimension it can be dangerous to do it again as you might not be as lucky... If the portal is in your dreams ever again then it means it's always available to you and you could explore a little more if you had the guts to do so... I wouldn't, though... 
Also, that might prove that might prove that it was just a addition to your dreams, since it was now common for it to happen...

----------


## Cammy

What sights did you go see?

----------


## Marvo

> Theories so far Along with the number of people who suggested it to me pm wise or on the topic itself, on my msn or on my ro server : P.
> 
> Other dimension theory ( 34 people )
> Possession of someone else's body ( 1 person) (also proven to be very unlikely )
> Astral projection theory (17 people)
> Dream self manifesting into existence elsewhere theory (3 people)
> * Whole new level of dreaming and could have been trapped in that dream theory ( 6 people )
> Dream causing false memories to be implanted theory ( 4 people )*
> 
> That's about it for now unless i forgot a theory then i apologise .



Except for the 2 I marked, they are all very unlikely.

----------


## Namcosis

> What sights did you go see?



Let's see one of my favorites would have to have been the 
Asakusa Sensoji Temple

Then the rest would be that i remember clearly anyway would be .
Tokyo Tower
The imperial palace (didn't see much of the place i did check the east garden)
I did go to a museum with a lot of ship models and such that place was pretty breath taking .
And one more place would be akihabara so many electronic shops, prices are a little scary however.





> Except for the 2 I marked, they are all very unlikely.



Yes those do seem the most logical .

Well thanks for the posts i look forward to more thank you very much for the help and questions asked so far : ) .

----------


## Beksinski

Astral projection?  Alternate dimensions?  Perhaps I'm on the wrong forum...

Let's assume you aren't lying (not that I think you are, simply because other people have suggested as much).  The first thing that jumps out to me is you said it _felt_ like 30 days.  This implies to me that you weren't consciously living every second of every day, all you are aware of is that a good deal of time passed in your dream.  I've had occurrences in the past where I was lucid with control, and then I tried doing something in the dream which caused me to lose control.  Since control in dreams is a matter of belief, a lot of times if you go somewhere where you have doubt that you're still in control, you will lose that control.

I think you had a very bizarre dream, and this coupled with a few psycological principles caused you to draw the conclusions you're now arriving at.

More importantly, I'm amazed at how many people actually believe in astral projection and traveling to parallel universes.  We used to believe in incubi and sucubi until science discovered sleep paralysis.  Don't take what you saw when you were in an altered state of consciousness as truth.  Logical thought will debunk most instances of superstition.  No matter how weird your dream was or how weird it seemed, it was a dream.  Let's not send ourselves back to the dark ages by drawing rash assumptions without use of science.

----------


## Namcosis

> Astral projection? Alternate dimensions? Perhaps I'm on the wrong forum...
> 
> Let's assume you aren't lying (not that I think you are, simply because other people have suggested as much). The first thing that jumps out to me is you said it _felt_ like 30 days. This implies to me that you weren't consciously living every second of every day, all you are aware of is that a good deal of time passed in your dream. I've had occurrences in the past where I was lucid with control, and then I tried doing something in the dream which caused me to lose control. Since control in dreams is a matter of belief, a lot of times if you go somewhere where you have doubt that you're still in control, you will lose that control.
> 
> I think you had a very bizarre dream, and this coupled with a few psycological principles caused you to draw the conclusions you're now arriving at.
> 
> More importantly, I'm amazed at how many people actually believe in astral projection and traveling to parallel universes. We used to believe in incubi and sucubi until science discovered sleep paralysis. Don't take what you saw when you were in an altered state of consciousness as truth. Logical thought will debunk most instances of superstition. No matter how weird your dream was or how weird it seemed, it was a dream. Let's not send ourselves back to the dark ages by drawing rash assumptions without use of science.



Yes i am quite aware of those facts also the felt part was due to my nervousness and etc as this was the first time writing an experience on forum when i wrote felt it was due to many factors that could have simulated 30 days and such don't know if i am explaining myself right there anyway i am already aware of the scientific facts me and marvo talk a lot of this .

He actually gave me the idea of trying to form the distortion manually and see if it would have the same effect in which i will try soon enough.

Anyway don't know if i explained myself well there but hope you understood .

Thanks for the help so far as well marvo i appreciate it a lot .

----------


## Marvo

No problems. It's a hot topic, with extended dreams and so, and even though I doubt it possible to do on purpose, I still want to research it, since if DreamViews could figure out some genius method, to get 30 days long lucid-dreams, we might become quite known around the lucid-dreaming and dreaming world in general  :smiley:

----------


## luv2dream

> Anyway i find this odd sort of distortion somewhere along my dream now i was still in perfect control yet i couldn't do anything to this distortion at all .
> 
> ?



What was the distortion like? I mean what kind of distortion was it. I know this stuff may sound crazy to people, because the human mind almost doesn't want to believe things that are so out of the ordinary like this, and I might sound crazy too to all the other people, but whose to say it's not real? everyone's saying it's fake, but until you can't prove that it's fake, why tell everyone it is. I'm gonna give u the benefit of the doubt because I know what it's like to not have people understand you when you try to tell them about something that's not so ordinary :smiley:

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> No problems. It's a hot topic, with extended dreams and so, and even though I doubt it possible to do on purpose, I still want to research it, since if DreamViews could figure out some genius method, to get 30 days long lucid-dreams, we might become quite known around the lucid-dreaming and dreaming world in general



And it would also be fun as hell! You could do pretty much everything in just one dream! I think I would be tired of lucid dreaming after a few dreams, though...

----------


## $MASTA C$

> Yes i am quite aware of those facts also the felt part was due to my nervousness and etc as this was the first time writing an experience on forum when i wrote felt it was due to many factors that could have simulated 30 days and such don't know if i am explaining myself right there anyway i am already aware of the scientific facts me and marvo talk a lot of this .
> 
> He actually gave me the idea of trying to form the distortion manually and see if it would have the same effect in which i will try soon enough.
> 
> Anyway don't know if i explained myself well there but hope you understood .
> 
> Thanks for the help so far as well marvo i appreciate it a lot .



you seem fake.  Your attitude while typing just seems like you are trying to put on a show.  Don't get me wrong, it is definately a good story, but the way you post just doesn't sit right w/ me.

I believe that we can have really long dreams, but definately not a continuous 30 days.  If this story is true then I definately think it was a insanely vivid lucid.  I definately do not believe the alternate reality stuff.

How old are you?

----------


## luv2dream

wow billybob_001, you must be REALLY offended about this to practically write a REPORT on how you dont believe this. I think just saying "it's impossible, i think it's fake" would do, but you really went all out on that one

----------


## Bad Wolf

For everyone who doesn't believe Namcosis' story, that's up to you. It's like he said, he has no way of proving it to you unless you initiate a shared dream with him and he uses it to instantly transmit all his memories of the even to you (I'm sure a shared dream would enable advanced forms of telepathy like that). But I'd just like to remind all of you not to flat out disbelieve the story, but just to remain skeptical until you can logically decide whether or not he's telling the truth. And by skeptical I don't mean think he must be lying, but rather to think that he might be telling the truth, and at the same time think he might be lying. After all, if people thought that the explorers who said the world was round were lying, then the world wouldn't be the way it is right now, would it? But they didn't call them liers, they sent out more explorers to confirm it and find out more about the far away lands, and eventually even began colonizing them. Now we are the explorers, and we therefore have to remain open to what we and others find out and experience. Namcosis is saying he stumbled upon something that possibly no one else has ever experience before, so now we have to just have trust that it's there try to reach that place ourselves.  Who knows, some day people may be learning about us, and how we learned so many things about dreams and what they are capable of.

Well, I guess I'll leave it at that for now. I'd appreciate any comments on it.


Edit: Just out of curiosity, if you could create one of those distortions at will and control where it would send you and the length of time you'd be stuck there once and only once, where would you go? Would you go to a fantasy world created by your mind (I have at least one tucked away in there), or would you go to one created by someone else, such as one in a book or something? Or would travel back in time to witness some great historical event, or even a week forward in time to see next weeks lottery numbers? That last idea seems like a waste to me, but it'd definitely be accurate. I personally would either pick Middle Earth from _The Lord of the Rings_ or one of my fantasy worlds, but that's just me.

----------


## Xaqaria

Yeah, I'd have to say, I think you're making it up as well. Of course there is no way to prove or disprove what you've said but if I lived a month in a dream world I would see it as a life changing experience (especially if I lived in worked in existing places that I had no knowledge of previously) and would sit down and chronologize the entire experience in minute detail and then perhaps try to find some of the people I had met at these places and find out if they are real. I certainly wouldn't be asking strangers on the internet if they'd had similar experiences since I've only ever heard of this sort of thing in science fiction books/movies. 

Also, if I knew I was dreaming and it still persisted for any length of time, it would definitely be a ground hog day type of situation where I'd go hog wild and screw the consequences. I definitely wouldn't be getting a job and an apartment and living a normal life.

----------


## lucyloo

Shit, dude, what a great _story_! Seriously, go to Hollywood and try to pitch your story, you might make some money off it. This coming from an experienced scriptwriter whose sold two stories, so far. You can make some good money.

And, if you're not making it up, well, I'm not sure what to say. Can I just agree with what everyone else has said?

----------


## Marvo

Xagaria, there is no point in lying in here, unless you want to be 'cool'. Also, this topic has been up for almost a month. I don't see why Namcosis should lie for so long. I've talked to him on MSN messenger, and he's a nice person.

----------


## Beksinski

> For everyone who doesn't believe Namcosis' story, that's up to you. It's like he said, he has no way of proving it to you unless you initiate a shared dream with him and he uses it to instantly transmit all his memories of the even to you (I'm sure a shared dream would enable advanced forms of telepathy like that). But I'd just like to remind all of you not to flat out disbelieve the story, but just to remain skeptical until you can logically decide whether or not he's telling the truth. And by skeptical I don't mean think he must be lying, but rather to think that he might be telling the truth, and at the same time think he might be lying. After all, if people thought that the explorers who said the world was round were lying, then the world wouldn't be the way it is right now, would it? But they didn't call them liers, they sent out more explorers to confirm it and find out more about the far away lands, and eventually even began colonizing them. Now we are the explorers, and we therefore have to remain open to what we and others find out and experience. Namcosis is saying he stumbled upon something that possibly no one else has ever experience before, so now we have to just have trust that it's there try to reach that place ourselves.  Who knows, some day people may be learning about us, and how we learned so many things about dreams and what they are capable of.
> 
> Well, I guess I'll leave it at that for now. I'd appreciate any comments on it.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just out of curiosity, if you could create one of those distortions at will and control where it would send you and the length of time you'd be stuck there once and only once, where would you go? Would you go to a fantasy world created by your mind (I have at least one tucked away in there), or would you go to one created by someone else, such as one in a book or something? Or would travel back in time to witness some great historical event, or even a week forward in time to see next weeks lottery numbers? That last idea seems like a waste to me, but it'd definitely be accurate. I personally would either pick Middle Earth from _The Lord of the Rings_ or one of my fantasy worlds, but that's just me.



Shared dreaming?  I'll believe it when it's proven in a scientifically controlled environment.  Of course, that's never going to happen, so I'll never believe it.  You can tell all the anecdotes you want, but it doesn't mean anything until it's been tested within the bounds of the scientific method.

Additionally, the Greek mathematician Eratosthenes measured the circumference of the earth prior to 200 BC.  It was a well known fact that the earth was round 1700 years before Columbus made his voyage.  The knowledge was probably lost during the dark ages along with the rest of science, replaced magic and superstition (hmmm...  dream sharing?), but by 1492 it was common knowledge that the earth was round.  Columbus sailed intending to land on the east coast of Asia, not to drop off the edge of the earth or to prove a point.

----------


## Namcosis

> you seem fake. Your attitude while typing just seems like you are trying to put on a show. Don't get me wrong, it is definitely a good story, but the way you post just doesn't sit right w/ me.
> 
> I believe that we can have really long dreams, but definitely not a continuous 30 days. If this story is true then I definitely think it was a insanely vivid lucid. I definitely do not believe the alternate reality stuff.
> 
> How old are you?



I'm currently 20 years old soon to be 21, well as of the part about my attitude that is really all up to you I am just here to find answers without looking for trouble.

In the end it is you're choice to believe if i am lying or not . I myself find it would be a waste of time to lie for this long however what I say here is up to you .

Anyway I just gathered the theories so far doesn't mean i believe in the alternate reality thing I actually am with marvo on those 2 theories being the closest.

Anyway I will leave it up to you to believe or not what you want.

Thank you for you're time in posting hope you will come again .





> Yeah, I'd have to say, I think you're making it up as well. Of course there is no way to prove or disprove what you've said but if I lived a month in a dream world I would see it as a life changing experience (especially if I lived in worked in existing places that I had no knowledge of previously) and would sit down and chronologize the entire experience in minute detail and then perhaps try to find some of the people I had met at these places and find out if they are real. I certainly wouldn't be asking strangers on the internet if they'd had similar experiences since I've only ever heard of this sort of thing in science fiction books/movies. 
> 
> Also, if I knew I was dreaming and it still persisted for any length of time, it would definitely be a ground hog day type of situation where I'd go hog wild and screw the consequences. I definitely wouldn't be getting a job and an apartment and living a normal life.



Well you believing me or not is you're choice .

However you can't expect everyone to be the same as you if that is what you're implying .

I myself was more concerned about my present situation then going wild and doing everything my heart desired.

Also I remember the experience pretty well however I took the option of asking others if they had the same experience to establish what the experience was in the first place .

Again I am not you everyone ends up taking the action they end up thinking is best I did what i though was best.

Anyway thank you for taking the time to post here hope to see more replies from you soon.

----------


## Sanzora

Well, lot's of disbeleif here. I beleive you, though I can't comment on what it could have been... I beleive you because I myself had a dream that lasted around a month (dream time) earlier this year. In it my world was destryed and things went horribly wrong... It took me a good part of a day to get orientated back into 'reality'. I didn't know where I was when I woke up it felt so real!

I'm not gonna argue or offer suggestions as to what it could be, just to let you know I can relate  :wink2:

----------


## Highflyerz

i think this is a lie.  it has that ring to it, along with the overly apologetic and thankful attitude since he got called out.  could be wrong, but seems like crap to me.  somebody who easily summons their dream guide should ask it about this kind of thing.

----------


## Marvo

Eh, Highflyerz? How should the dream-guide help? For all we know, we can't trust our dream-guides at all.

----------


## Namcosis

> Well, lot's of disbeleif here. I beleive you, though I can't comment on what it could have been... I beleive you because I myself had a dream that lasted around a month (dream time) earlier this year. In it my world was destryed and things went horribly wrong... It took me a good part of a day to get orientated back into 'reality'. I didn't know where I was when I woke up it felt so real!
> 
> I'm not gonna argue or offer suggestions as to what it could be, just to let you know I can relate



That's sounds pretty scary damn the last thing i would want to imagine would be to wake up to a devastated planet 0_o.





> i think this is a lie. it has that ring to it, along with the overly apologetic and thankful attitude since he got called out. could be wrong, but seems like crap to me. somebody who easily summons their dream guide should ask it about this kind of thing.



Well again as i have said to so many people believe what you want to believe that's you're choice . See my text however you wish to see it as my intention are still my own anyway i know what i am doing so until i reach a satisfactory point i will continue.

Thanks anyway for you're take in all this .

----------


## Sornaensis

Sounds like one hell of an experience! Well you proved all those people who say:'You can't live in your dreams.' Wrong, *XD*

----------


## Hazel

Wow! That sounds really amazing! I wonder how you managed to get trapped in your dream? Maybe you became so good at lucid dreaming that it became an alternate reality? Honestly, I'd be really scared if that happened to me.

----------


## Suby

For a thread in which more than half of the replies were about disbelief, it sure has gained a lot of attention, which is exactly what someone who is lying would like isn't it? I think that's rather funny.

Benefit of the doubt? You FELT like it. It wasn't another "reality".

----------


## Sornaensis

very true, but i've had twenty minute dreams in like ten seconds real time!

----------


## Namcosis

> For a thread in which more than half of the replies were about disbelief, it sure has gained a lot of attention, which is exactly what someone who is lying would like isn't it? I think that's rather funny.
> 
> Benefit of the doubt? You FELT like it. It wasn't another "reality".



 
Or I could not be lying and it is gaining attention, ever took time to think about it ?

The way you say it is as if it's only gaining attention because you think it's a lie, a topic can gain popularity because of what the topic consists.

Anyway I didn't say it was an alternate reality I am actually opened to the more scientific theories.

Please read the posts more clearly, because you would have known that i don't support these theories much except for the two marvo and I agreed on.

Also if you don't believe me that is you're choice just don't pay attention to this topic and ignore it all together it's that simple.

Thank you for you're take on all this .

----------


## Namcosis

> Wow! That sounds really amazing! I wonder how you managed to get trapped in your dream? Maybe you became so good at lucid dreaming that it became an alternate reality? Honestly, I'd be really scared if that happened to me.



Sorry there didn't see that post of yours anyway now that i see it i will reply XD.

I no matter how real it was do not believe it was an alternate reality . I actually do believe the brain is powerful enough to have done all this it's scary yes but i believe that is the most probable situation . And as for being good well i was always able to lucid dream i just however found out the name of it not all that long ago and came here looking for the limitless possibilities XD .All because of Jeff lol .

Anyway yes in the end I'm more open to the scientific theories anyway thanks for posting .

I appreciate it  .

----------


## jankai

I have just come on to this forum after a friend of mine told me to take a look. I am only 16 now but i have been lucid dreaming for almost 10 years (started when i was 7 lol) now what i have just said not many people would believe that i started when i was 7 but its like what has happend here i have had experiences were i cant determain if the dream is a dream or if it is reality but i havn't had anything like you namcosis. I have had dreams which have had that distortion thing from what you were saying but i have had the dreams were i think its reality seperate. 
From what you were saying i think you have final found this thing what i found a long time time ago were if am in a dream and i dont like it then al go put my hand out and i will make a glitch in the dream were i go though this glitch and i end up in a different place. But from what i have red that really is a unique dream my friend

----------


## Namcosis

> I have just come on to this forum after a friend of mine told me to take a look. I am only 16 now but i have been lucid dreaming for almost 10 years (started when i was 7 lol) now what i have just said not many people would believe that i started when i was 7 but its like what has happend here i have had experiences were i cant determain if the dream is a dream or if it is reality but i havn't had anything like you namcosis. I have had dreams which have had that distortion thing from what you were saying but i have had the dreams were i think its reality seperate. 
> From what you were saying i think you have final found this thing what i found a long time time ago were if am in a dream and i dont like it then al go put my hand out and i will make a glitch in the dream were i go though this glitch and i end up in a different place. But from what i have red that really is a unique dream my friend



Yo sorry if this response took so long XD.

I had been very busy on hiddenRo lately so i haven't had much chance to come here.

Well as for lucid dreaming till you where 7 i don't find that hard to believe some people are indeed naturals .

I myself am a natural lucid dreamer not that i want to brag about it or anything .

Well as for my experience i am doing research every now and then on it, if i ever do find it and can't seem to control it like the previous time i intend on doing a psychological evaluation of myself for example what have i done or though of that could have triggered it desires and etc .

But for now i am just sticking with a storyline i had been working on for a while in my dreams XD.

Thanks for you're reply and you're take on all this , I appreciate it

----------


## jh477

that's an amazing dream you had there... most of my dreams don't last more then a couple of minutes, so you're really lucky  :tongue2: 

sometimes in my dreams i have had very very short times where i can feel things that normally wouldnt happen in dreams, like the weather for example. i have felt heat, cold and the wind. nothing like your experience though. i envy you for that.

i sure hope you can have a dream like that again, so that you can study it more, ask dream characters about it, have fun, ya know? there would be so much i would do, after the initial shock of it feeling like reality, of course.

i still beleive that dreams are another dimension altogether... and if somehow we could control this dimension to the point of knowing exactly how to dream about certian things... who knows what else we could do?

----------


## lindsey609

> I have just come on to this forum after a friend of mine told me to take a look. I am only 16 now but i have been lucid dreaming for almost 10 years (started when i was 7 lol) now what i have just said not many people would believe that i started when i was 7 but its like what has happend here i have had experiences were i cant determine if the dream is a dream or if it is reality but i havn't had anything like you namcosis. I have had dreams which have had that distortion thing from what you were saying but i have had the dreams were i think its reality seperate. 
> From what you were saying i think you have final found this thing what i found a long time time ago were if am in a dream and i dont like it then al go put my hand out and i will make a glitch in the dream were i go though this glitch and i end up in a different place. But from what i have red that really is a unique dream my friend



I'm new also, and I find this _somewhat_ hard to believe; I've seen some pretty strange dreams on this forum. I'm a sceptic, sort of, and this whole thing is completely mind-boggling. Dude, I _seriously_ think you should submit this dream and various theories to the newspaper and see what reactions you get. _If_ you're not lying, then this dream is pretty cool, and you should try to enter it again and try different stuff, see what happens. I think that it's absolutely creepily wonderful that ths mega-dream of yours has attracted so many posts and makes some people question where people could go with their dreaming. Interesting, no?

----------


## Namcosis

> I'm new also, and I find this _somewhat_ hard to believe; I've seen some pretty strange dreams on this forum. I'm a sceptic, sort of, and this whole thing is completely mind-boggling. Dude, I _seriously_ think you should submit this dream and various theories to the newspaper and see what reactions you get. _If_ you're not lying, then this dream is pretty cool, and you should try to enter it again and try different stuff, see what happens. I'll continue this post later.



Well you see i do not know how the distortion appears and i for one am a bit scared of the risks of being stuck there to long but however i am in he middle of finding out what is causing this . As it goes every time i see this distortion as i said before a psychological evaluation of myself for example what have i done or though of that could have triggered it desires and etc .


Anyway if i ever do find more i will post it on the forum after all i am sure a lot of other people would want to have long dreams like that or maybe less longer.

But anyway thanks for the post i appreciate it a lot.





> that's an amazing dream you had there... most of my dreams don't last more then a couple of minutes, so you're really lucky 
> 
> sometimes in my dreams i have had very very short times where i can feel things that normally wouldn't happen in dreams, like the weather for example. i have felt heat, cold and the wind. nothing like your experience though. i envy you for that.
> 
> i sure hope you can have a dream like that again, so that you can study it more, ask dream characters about it, have fun, ya know? there would be so much i would do, after the initial shock of it feeling like reality, of course.
> 
> i still believe that dreams are another dimension altogether... and if somehow we could control this dimension to the point of knowing exactly how to dream about certain things... who knows what else we could do?



Well thanks for the vote of confidence i for one however believe that dreams are dreams . The brain is very much a powerful thing . However i do believe that the world of lucid dreaming has infinite possibilities to be explored . I think of lucid dreaming as a gift and i love to explore the possibilities and also living out storylines XD .

Anyway thanks also for the post i appreciate it , also keep on practicing with enough practice you can extend you're lucid dreaming time. Well the time in which you can control it.

Good luck XD

----------


## KuRoSaKi

You sure you didn't take any Salvia Divinorium? Or you were just tripping like a mad man? If you were to ask for my most honest opinion on this matter I find this to be quite unbelievable while I myself have experienced head, cold, wind, hunger, thirst, and bathroom. It was because in Real Life I was hungry, thirsty, or I had to go to the bathroom. Although being in a dream for an entire month? Also for 30 days of doing everything you would in reality I just find that to be to far fetched and unfathomable. So I would say that you are not telling the truth.

Or you are, but you exaggerated so much of what you said to make it look good on paper that it's not even believable anymore. I'll let God decide.

----------


## Namcosis

> You sure you didn't take any Salvia Divinorium? Or you were just tripping like a mad man? If you were to ask for my most honest opinion on this matter I find this to be quite unbelievable while I myself have experienced head, cold, wind, hunger, thirst, and bathroom. It was because in Real Life I was hungry, thirsty, or I had to go to the bathroom. Although being in a dream for an entire month? Also for 30 days of doing everything you would in reality I just find that to be to far fetched and unfathomable. So I would say that you are not telling the truth.
> 
> Or you are, but you exaggerated so much of what you said to make it look good on paper that it's not even believable anymore. I'll let God decide.



In the end it's up to you, like i said so many times before there is no way of proving what i am saying is true or false .

None the less i still find that lying for so long would be sort of stupid .

Well if i ever find a way to make the distortion appear and post techniques for it then people try them and comment on it working for them it would pretty much kill the whole i am lying thing . But only time will tell i guess.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

I don't judge what others say to be true or false I simply listen and keep a neutral stance I accept that what you say is a possibility but not a probable one.

----------


## Namcosis

> I don't judge what others say to be true or false I simply listen and keep a neutral stance I accept that what you say is a possibility but not a probable one.



well i never said you where judging i simply said it was up to you .

----------


## lindsey609

"i still beleive that dreams are another dimension altogether... and if somehow we could control this dimension to the point of knowing exactly how to dream about certian things... who knows what else we could do?" ~JH477
I, frankly, agree with this theory. If no one has ever experienced this kind of dream before, _who are we to determine if it is real or not??_ This kind of thing has probably never happened to anyone in the history of dreaming before, I'll wager, and this could go _really_ far!! There's just really no limit to what we can do.

"Shit, dude, what a great story! Seriously, go to Hollywood and try to pitch your story, you might make some money off it. This coming from an experienced scriptwriter whose sold two stories, so far. You can make some good money." ~LucyLoo 
I agree with this quote, also. Though I've never thought of making money off of it, most people would be scared out of their wits to ever go to sleep again, if you get my drift. I am now a true believer that Namoscis is telling the truth. What'd be the point in attracting SO MUCH attention for over a month, and still not tell the truth, theoretically, that he was still attracting so much attention? Which is what brings me to my next quote. 

"I don't see why Namcosis should lie for so long. I've talked to him on MSN messenger, and he's a nice person." ~Marvo
People, don't you see the _common sense_ behind this quote?! ::roll::  Namoscis is obviously telling the truth, or else he wouldn't be lying for this long!! I mean, the thought of lying for over a month just sounds absolutely ridiculous to me.

"I myself find it would be a waste of time to lie for this long however what I say here is up to you." ~Namoscis
Exactly. I agree completely. Though it IS up to us to decide if you're lying or not, I think it's time to face the facts. 
1. Namoscis has had this absolutely AMAZING dream. ::shock:: 
2. Half of us don't believe him.
3. He says it felt like 30 days.
4. No one has probably ever experienced this besides Namoscis.
5. To all the nonbelievers out there, he's been "lying" for over a month
6. For all the believers, he's been telling the truth and _just wants some help_ with this crazy dream.
Again, I'd like to point out that he's not stupid enough to be lying for _over a month_ and then all of a sudden say, "Hey guys, the dream was fake, I just made it up to get some attention." I mean, how ridiculous does that sound?! please tell me that someone feels the same way here!!  ::angry::

----------


## mnpred

that is so weard, just last week I was wondering if it would be posible to live a sepret life in a LD.  what do you think would have happened if you did not go through the second disortion? ::o:

----------


## KuRoSaKi

If in fact you were telling the truth. I am guessing Coma.

----------


## luv2dream

> I _seriously_ think you should submit this dream and various theories to the newspaper and see what reactions you get.



I dont think the reactions on this forum (most of them at least) have been very good. if people are going to be so critical on the forum, who knows what would happen if it was sent to the newspaper?  ::shock::

----------


## KuRoSaKi

If you sent them to a newspaper that wouldn't work Dreams are pretty much Taboo in the world it wouldn't work.

----------


## NatureBoy93

Well, people have dreams that seem to last a month, I know I have. But maybe the part of him being stuck could be the fact that he coldnt distinguish if it was real or not, he couldnt control the dream because he was'nt sure he was dreaming, but he didnt just slip into a ND because he wasnt sure it was real. Is that a reasonable answer? or should the newbie just stay clear of this thread? Ive had some pretty surreal vivid dreams, once I had a FA where i thought i had become a girl. Thankfully that dream only seemed like 2min instead of a month. And my mind did a great job at recreating everythign in my head, everything was perfect.

----------


## lindsey609

> I dont think the reactions on this forum (most of them at least) have been very good. if people are going to be so critical on the forum, who knows what would happen if it was sent to the newspaper?



yes, but *still*, there _are_ some believers on the forum, saying, "this could take the human race to a new level" and "i can't believe this! we've gotta figure out how this happened" ect. Or at least to a small science magazine; that wouldn't be so bad, would it?

----------


## luv2dream

> yes, but *still*, there _are_ some believers on the forum, saying, "this could take the human race to a new level" and "i can't believe this! we've gotta figure out how this happened" ect. Or at least to a small science magazine; that wouldn't be so bad, would it?



Yeah, but still even with the believers, there would be more negative reactions than posotive. Maybe to like a science magazine wouldn't be a bad idea. I think maybe that would make people believe it more. I personally would like to believe it because there are a lot of people that say this has happened, and there's no way to prove it. I just dont KNOW, but that doesn't mean that i'm going to be like everyone else and think that he's crazy for saying this happened to him. no one has any way of proving that he DIDN'T do it.

----------


## lindsey609

Well. I think this topic is pretty much finished with on this forum, seeing as the author isnt checking posts and most people seem to have lost interest in it. He's gathered enough information, and most people have determined wether or not they believe it, and most people are probably sick of this debate. Anyone with me?

----------


## Namcosis

> Well. I think this topic is pretty much finished with on this forum, seeing as the author isnt checking posts and most people seem to have lost interest in it. He's gathered enough information, and most people have determined wether or not they believe it, and most people are probably sick of this debate. Anyone with me?



It's not that i dont check my posts but i am extremely busy with the game network i am on.

I am an Admin there and i have lots of work to do so i can't alwais be there to post .

You can Check it out if you want . I work for the excalibur game network and on there i am working on www.hidden-ro.com .

You can check staff there you will see my name Zetta .

----------


## jamous

original poster: you remind me of this guy I know who likes to make up bull shit like this and stick by it with his life... I bet nobody likes you... I guess that's why you bull shit like this?
This guy I'm talking about once described this whole detailed experience of when he tried shrooms, because I had just done them, and he (I guess) wanted to be cool or something... he likes to lie about drug experiences alot actually... anyway, this account seriously reminds me of one of his stories.

"if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull shit."


either that or you're telling the truth, and IF YOU ARE: I'm sorry to rip on you.

----------


## jamous

hahaha, and what makes you think people are going to believe that you are "Zetta"? And I like how you instantly have to prove that you aren't lying about being an admin.... it isn't _that_ cool.

----------


## Namcosis

> hahaha, and what makes you think people are going to believe that you are "Zetta"? And I like how you instantly have to prove that you aren't lying about being an admin.... it isn't _that_ cool.



Well then if you truly believe i am lying please by all means join the game pm me you're char name and i will greet you with my admin XD.

I would be more then glad to do so : P

Also even if it isn't all that cool i was never really aiming to impress anyone just give out an explanation as to why i was hardly answering the topic nothing more.

----------


## jamous

ehh, I guess you win.

----------


## Namcosis

> ehh, I guess you win.



Well for my experience i can't really give proof as this is my dream i can't film it or anything of the sort.

But however for things that i do such as being an admin i can however give out evidence or show up with my admin if you had ever considered joining .

Anyway back on the topic at hand XD.

----------

